# Please tell me the sequence to learn programming ?



## ankit.kumar010203 (Nov 1, 2012)

There is many programming language in the world. I want to learn number of programming language as much as possible till my old age. Presently I am in class 8(my age is 12 years). So I want the sequence that which language should I learn first. I am learning HTML AND CSS. And Almost Going to be master of these two programming languages. So, write any 20 to 22 programming languages to learn.I want to become both web developer and software engineer. And also tell me that Will I need to join any institute or learn from net from several tutorials. I leaned HTML and CSS on net.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2012)

^Omg! 
First you need to understand what software is , why is it used , what are the variety of platforms , advantages , disadvantages , etc.
It will take time , so don't be in a hurry.Get a solid foundation about computer & technology.

Only learning how to program will not help.


----------



## Clydebrown (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, you if you desire to become professional software or a web developer then you should clear all the fundamental of programming languages. And for that you should start with C and C++ because it is a fundamental programming language that will help you learn all the basics about languages. When you become a master in C and C++ then you can learn any language within a short period of time. Generally every programming language has the same criteria to develop a software but the major difference is in the syntax and writing of code.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 3, 2012)

First just concentrate on your studies. IMO, this may not be the right time for anything else. Concentrate on your studies, secure good marks, then you can actually pursue whatever career you want to. If you want to pursue a career in Software Programming/Web Development, just start off with opting for Foundation of IT in class IX-X (if available in your school) and then Computer Science in class XI-XII.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> First just concentrate on your studies. IMO, this may not be the right time for anything else. Concentrate on your studies, secure good marks, then you can actually pursue whatever career you want to. If you want to pursue a career in Software Programming/Web Development, *just start off with opting for Foundation of IT in class IX-X (if available in your school) and then Computer Science in class XI-XII.*



The best way!

Just to ask, are you that much sure to say "You're almost going to be the master of HTML & CSS"? 
Learning HTML & CSS as a separate (say with tags/markups) are easy tasks with tutorials. But, the real pain comes when these two are used with scripting languages.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't want to discourage you, but really doubt this.


ankit.kumar010203 said:


> And Almost Going to be master of these two programming languages.



If you meant learning the syntax then it's ok. But there's a lot of things apart from syntax of a language. 

to be a good programmer 
1. you need to be very good with mathematics
2. then learn Data Structures along with a language like C
3. then learn How to derive an algorithm to solve a given problem programmatically

about web development you need to learn how to manipulate CSS & events with javascript

you can visit Programming tutorials and source code examples for languages
& W3Schools Online Web Tutorials for scripting languages
to create highly visually pleasing websites(which generally contains transitions) you will need this


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 4, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> to be a good programmer
> 1. you need to be very good with mathematics



I second that. You mean to say that someone who isn't good at maths can't be a good programmer?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 4, 2012)

> 1. you need to be very good with mathematics


 *stackoverflow.com/questions/157354/is-mathematics-necessary-for-programming


----------



## dead.night7 (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ +1

Studying maths and implying that in real world examples are very different for many, Eg. Right now with me i have a group of buddies who had just mugged up how the problem was solved given the problem of pure math in the paper. However, given such same problem in the world of programming to generate a data-set for a graph their feet just wiggled off!! 
this was my experience, 
I hated math, even right now, but I am damn sure given a problem I may solve the query and make a program for the problem right in there within given frame of time.

Regarding OP's Query
HTML CSS are yet just the basics to structure and make the page look woow!! but the actual calculating efforts and genarating a webpage from a programming language dynamically thats where a developer meets a designer!!.

there are several programming languages keeping apart the the core logical part remains the same, I was from a biology background in my 11th and 12th, but it took no time for me to study maximum of the technologies,
Start with the Logic Chapter of Standard 12th
Start with any programming language, (Basically as all start with C/C++)
Initially with (data-types, loops, functions, classes, and many greek things for you)...
Look for SIMILARITIES in other languages when you study them, AFTER completing the first one,
Ask the question does the language offers any other features...

This is how I completed my carrier in programming for last three years
1. C, Logic (Done) + Statistical math ie Basics plus, minus 
2. C++, *Graphics under C(Not required), Java, and SQL-database(the parts of applications where our data resides)
3. Event driven programming:
            languages namely:
    Visual Basic .NET, C#.NET, Java Swing <3 VB.net for events
    Web Programming:
     HTML5 CSS3, 
     JavaScript JS

      If you need to learn web programming, you can easily learn within a course of a week, if you know the fundamentals of any above heres a list
    PHP(Hypertext Preprocessor), 
    JSP(Java server Pages) + JSTL + Servlet
    ASP.NET (Active Server Pages)
    Ajax / JQuery 

There are free Courses lectures available
CS50 -- > Core Logic 
CSE75 -- > PHP + Ajax Web App Dev
No for java web dev 
Study on your own by reffering Head first Java > Head First JSP + Servlet


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2012)

@OP: u can't learn all programming languages....and that too till old age...u will forget what u learned...

just learn 2~3 Programming languages  and u r good to go on long road


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> First just concentrate on your studies. IMO, this may not be the right time for anything else. Concentrate on your studies, secure good marks, then you can actually pursue whatever career you want to. If you want to pursue a career in Software Programming/Web Development, just start off with opting for Foundation of IT in class IX-X (if available in your school) and then Computer Science in *class XI-XII*.


Worst Faculty ever! and classmates donno got any freakin' idea about what is diff b/w Cabinet and CPU  
Donno wanna study here


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 5, 2012)

^ But that, IMO, opens up your options for higher studies.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ But that, IMO, opens up your options for higher studies.


So am I screwed now?


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 5, 2012)

not completely!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 5, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> There is many programming language in the world. I want to learn number of programming language as much as possible till my old age. Presently I am in class 8(my age is 12 years). So I want the sequence that which language should I learn first. I am learning HTML AND CSS. And Almost Going to be master of these two programming languages. So, write any 20 to 22 programming languages to learn.I want to become both web developer and software engineer. And also tell me that Will I need to join any institute or learn from net from several tutorials. I leaned HTML and CSS on net.



 I would highly recommend you to stop learning anything about technology and focus on Physics, Chemistry and Maths, and start preparing for entrance exams so that you'll get into a decent college. Make sure you are excellent in those three subjects. There is absolutely NO CREDIT/Appreciation/Recognition for your passion for technology as far as engineering admission goes in our country.   
Ah you can learn as much as you wish to once you are in your second year of engineering. At the moment, even if you ace in computer Olympiads and stuff that won't help you for admission into computer engineering. Sorry, this might feel really offending, but trust me this is the reality. *You have to be really good in physics and chemistry so that you are "eligible" for learning computer science.*

If still have the passion for learning computer science after reading this, then straight-away head to Harvard's CS5O courses where you'll be learn algorithms, data structures and all. But make sure you devote time for other three subjects.


----------



## abhijangda (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, dude!! You are in 8th class right now! First get more knowledge about Computers and Technology. Understand several terms, read magazines like Digit etc. If you want to learn any language, start with Visual Basic.NET, but first read more. 
And as The Conqueror said focus on your study more. In 11th and 12th you will have no time for stuffs other than Physics, Chemistry and Maths.


----------



## RBX (Dec 27, 2012)

I too set out with a goal to learn a variety of languages, and that's not impossible if you have strong foundations in programming, all it takes for each new language is learning the syntax, so for beginning, you must stick to a single language and try a variety of problems, once you have done that you should find it much easier to move to other languages as most follow some common paradigm.
I began with scripting AI for AOE2 at your age, and then learned VB, and don't find it too difficult to adapt to new languages, so I reckon event-driven is a good paradigm.

Also, even if you want to learn many languages, I'd advice you to stick to few, there is no point in being jack of all trades and master of none, and please give this a read : Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Dec 27, 2012)

as  RazorbladeXtreme said first you need to learn a variety of knowledge other than programming.. Read enough magazines and go through some of the most popular tech sites like pcmag,pcquest.as my suggestion is start with C ,C++,JAVA,.NET,c#...and so on


----------



## surinarayan (Jan 2, 2013)

It is better to join in some institute for getting certification in particular programming language ,first you have to know the basic of programming language as you are in 8 standard ,then start learning c,c++.


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Jan 17, 2013)

same procedure that you use to learn any human language


----------



## Davidaciyo (Jan 18, 2013)

First you need to know what program is , why is it used , what are the broad variety of techniques , advantages , disadvantages , etc. It will spend a while , so don't be in a hurry.Get a company platform about pc & technology. Only learning how to program will not help. . . . .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Kid,
Since you want to become a software engineer.I advice you to focus more on Competitive exam and get into one of those IIT or NITS.
But also spend little time updating on technology say one hour a day only.This will help you test if you really interested in computers.

I suggest you don't learn languages now.Because of indian system of education-You won't get oppurtunity to work on these unless you have a degree.
To be simple first aim to get degree and then learn programming.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

wanted to ask a similar question.. found it needless to create a new thread (i'll make a new one if you guys insist)

i wanted to ask :
In which sequence should i learn programming languages..
I have appeared for the +2 and competitive exams.. and will give my Jee adv on june 2

i have similar dreams like OP but has has time , i dont
i took up statistics instead of computer science as an optional elective . along with PCM 
i want to learn some good programming languages but i dont know if the sequence matters..
i mean some things are like (if you had done 'A' before then , it would be easier to do 'B' and not the reverse..
just that..

@OP : man! i'm jealous of you.. so much dreams at such age... awesome..


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2013)

I'm 12 th now. What makes iit more premium???
I don't understand the use of physics and chemistry( learning is ok but the mathematical problems!!)
And even maths, we don't use trigonometry in our daily lives

Schools must teach c, c++, .net, java, Delphi, CCNA, html, CSS, etc and android development
And I still didn't learn these
I'm going to install ubuntu to learn linux.. Or doing l should installv other linux os? Suggestions please

Can't we directly learn programming and other stuff and get into a job early??


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 14, 2013)

^^ you mean dropping studies and going for "self studies" instead of college ??

i dont think so..
in a dumb country like ours, they first see degrees..

and for the PC question, 
both of the subjects are very useful.. 
you are only taking it for yourself..
ever thought of the future physics honours / chemical engg's , etc ??
 they contribute a lot to science
like chemical innovations in the medical field, etc

and as for the linux question, you may also use VirtualBox if you dont want the hassles of dualbooting it


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ you mean dropping studies and going for "self studies" instead of college ??
> 
> i dont think so..
> in a dumb country like ours, they first see degrees..
> ...



i dont mean dropping, but there must be some other computer subjects 
 so who want them they should opt them. i am no saying everyone should do computer engineering. some doctors, architects, etc 
who want computers should opt these other courses (without maths, physics, chem)

as there is no relation with physics and chemistry with computer language

how can a person good in iit be good in computers, as he spends most of the time studying?


----------



## CyberKID (May 14, 2013)

@ mastercool8695: I still don't feel you're completely screwed, unless you don't get a good Board results.
To my knowledge, most of the times, to pursue, Computer Sciences, you need to have PCM in +2. That gives you option to pursue almost any degree.
As for the sequence to learn programming, IMO, anyone should first start with the basics, i.e. C and C++, along with Data Structures and advanced C including File handling and such topics. That makes most of the basics of Programming, and, if studied carefully, you'll have all your basics clear, then, it won't be much of a problem to work on any other programming language.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2013)

I learned C when I was in class 8th (vacations after class 7th). That was about 10 years ago. Before that I learned BASIC in class 5th on my own. I would say that start with BASIC because it is a very fundamental and extremely simple procedural language and will help you understand basic concepts like IO, loops, subroutines, etc. Once you are done with these, you can then move on to C/C++ or Python but I recommend C because other languages like Java, C#, etc use the same syntax. Also, it will teach you about compiling and creating executables.

PS: HTML/CSS is not a programming language.


----------



## PC_freakazoid (May 17, 2013)

Start with c/c++. take computer sc. in 11th and 12th. it help A LOT!


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

@OP: An 8 year old kid starting a new thread on TDF asking about programming languages. That's damn impressive. You've a very bright future. 
Right now, target one area of Computer Science. Say, its Web Development (HTML/CSS/JavaScript/PHP) or Client Software Development (C/C++/Java/C#). I would recommend you to learn C Language & play with it for 1-2 years until you have a good grab on it. Believe me, these programming languages are very interesting to play with. Install Linux with Windows & do all the programming on Linux only. But do keep Windows also since Linux may be a little bit complicated when it comes to user friendliness. And like many members above have recommended studying Maths, I would strongly urge you to learn thoroughly Mathematics. But there are many areas within Mathematics. You need to study the portion of Mathematics that is applied in Computer Science which is "Discrete Mathematics". Study Discrete Mathematics in-depth after class 10th boards. 

And above all, for the next 3 months, study & make a good understanding of the English Language because everything, everywhere is written & explained in English. So , if you know the meaning of the concepts in English then it's advantageous to grasp that concept quickly. You can skim over the Grammatical portions. Read an English newspaper (The Hindu, Times of India) daily & have a dictionary beside you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

I would say that you should first learn C, as it is a procedural language. After that learn an OOP (object oriented programming) language (Java is the most commonly taught language in school nowadays). I prefer C++ because it is not limited to just one style, like Java is. Python is also a good and flexible option. Start with version 2.7 and after you finish it learn version 3.0.

When I started learning programming, I was in Class 7. I learned C first and then went on to learn C++. An advantage C++ has over other languages for a beginner is almost 100% backwards compatibilty with C, but then it does tend to be syntactically more complex once you get into the thick of things compared to many later languages like Python.

You're in class 8. So I would say that finish your HTML and CSS courses first. Then see what subject choices you have available in class 9. Choose anything the option related to computers. Make sure you keep your math score up also. Before class 9 begins and after your CSS and HTML courses, learn C. And chances are, in class 9 if your subject has any programming at all, it will all be in Java.

A sequence if you got confused.

1. Finish HTML & CSS.
2. Learn a procedural language, such as C.
3. Move to object-oriented programming, and learn any: C++, Java, Python, C# etc [lots of options: I like C++, Python and C#]. If school is teaching a language *stick to that language*.

And in the meantime, keep brushing up your knowledge on computing.

And remember, nobody can be a "master" of a language right after finishing the course. You need to keep practicing and gaining experience. If your school has a student-run Fest or something, volunteer to design their webpage once you're in Class 11. But don't lose touch with any web-based languages you learn. Also learn PHP and XML, if you are interested in web development.



theterminator said:


> @OP: An 8 year old kid starting a new thread on TDF asking about programming languages. That's damn impressive. You've a very bright future.
> Right now, target one area of Computer Science. Say, its Web Development (HTML/CSS/JavaScript/PHP) or Client Software Development (C/C++/Java/C#). I would recommend you to learn C Language & play with it for 1-2 years until you have a good grab on it. Believe me, these programming languages are very interesting to play with. Install Linux with Windows & do all the programming on Linux only. But do keep Windows also since Linux may be a little bit complicated when it comes to user friendliness. And like many members above have recommended studying Maths, I would strongly urge you to learn thoroughly Mathematics. But there are many areas within Mathematics. You need to study the portion of Mathematics that is applied in Computer Science which is "Discrete Mathematics". Study Discrete Mathematics in-depth after class 10th boards.
> 
> And above all, for the next 3 months, study & make a good understanding of the English Language because everything, everywhere is written & explained in English. So , if you know the meaning of the concepts in English then it's advantageous to grasp that concept quickly. You can skim over the Grammatical portions. Read an English newspaper (The Hindu, Times of India) daily & have a dictionary beside you.



TBH it is too early to target one area right now. He should try and gain experience in all kinds of fields and decide on a path in class 12-end preferably and if he can make up his mind earlier, then no earlier than beginning class 11 and *only* if he has experience in a multitude of fields. So web development, basic programming, application development and backend programming are a few fields that he should have dabbed in when he makes a decision. If he cannot decide by the end of class 12, then the first year of college as a Computer Science and/or Engineering student should be the time to explore and take a decision.
The OS is also not a factor for a learner, really. Though segregating his work and play does help a lot. If you want linux, then I suggest running Xubuntu or Mint. Very user friendly.


----------

